

CowboyNeal Responds to Your Questions - vezzy-fnord
https://soylentnews.org/article.pl?sid=15/07/06/0424245

======
brobdingnagian
I've been reading slashdot for over a decade and I just wasn't feeling this...
honestly not sure if Slashdot can be rescued at this point. SourceForge is in
the same boat.

